# Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken



## Chaosfiregs (18. Februar 2013)

*Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Die Türkische Gemeinde zu Berlin aus Berlin hatte am 20.12.12 eine Petition gestartet mit der sie erreichen wollen, 
dass auch Türkische Staatsbürger das Recht auf eine Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft bekommen (neben 52 anderen Ländern).
Dies hat den Vorteil das man z.B. sowohl in Deutschland wählen darf als auch in der Türkei

Falls ihr auch der Meinung seit findet ihr hier den Link zur Petition

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/doppelte-staatsbuergerschaft

Meine Meinung
In Deutschland leben heutzutage 1.6 Millionen Türken (Statistiken aus dem Jahre 2011). Das spricht doch für sich oder?

Ich finde wir sollten das Recht bekommen sowohl Deutscher als auch Türkischer Staatsbürger zu sein

Quellen
http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...auslaender-in-deutschland-nach-herkunftsland/
https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/doppelte-staatsbuergerschaft


----------



## fear.de (18. Februar 2013)

Mit Sicherheit nicht ...


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Wenn du die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft willst oder hast brauchst du keine türkische mehr. Wozu denn?
Und wenn der türkisch stämmige Deutsche unbedingt einen türkischen Pass will dann soll er sich einen holen. Aber dann braucht er keijen deutschen Pass mehr denn er hat ja einen türkischen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

never ... absolut dagegen!


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Man kann eigentlich nur eine Staatsbürgerschaft haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

/sign.
Mir hat sich der Sinn von doppelten Staatsbürgerschaften für Volljährige auch noch nie erschlossen. Wer z.B. aufgrund eines Migrationshintergrundes oder geschäftlich größere Teile seiner Zeit in einem zweiten Staat weilt, dem kann man auch mit einem umfangreichen, unbeschränktem Arbeitsvisum alle Rechte gewähren, die er vor Ort braucht. Aber einen Lebensmittelpunkt, [/u]eine[/u] Heimat kann man eben jeweils nur einmal haben. Der Schwerpunkt mag sich ggf. im Laufe des Lebens verschieben und man könnte über einen erleichterten Wechsel der Staatsbürgerschaft nachdenken - aber politisches Mitspracherecht braucht man imho nur in der einen Region, die einem eben am Herzen liegt. Nicht in zweien.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Februar 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls Türke (Allerdings hier geboren usw.) und bin ebenfalls nicht dafür. Ich mein entweder bleib ich auf dem Papier Türke oder Deutscher. Ich werde sobald ich 18 bin die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen und damit hat es sich.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Hi,

auch ich habe nur die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit und nicht die Israelische als Zweite, da ich hier lebe!!


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls Türke (Allerdings hier geboren usw.) und bin ebenfalls nicht dafür. Ich mein entweder bleib ich auf dem Papier Türke oder Deutscher. Ich werde sobald ich 18 bin die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen und damit hat es sich.


hast du die nicht dann schon?


----------



## Re4dt (18. Februar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> hast du die nicht dann schon?



Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst. 
Also momentan habe ich die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft und ich muss die deutsche selber beantragen meines Wissensstandes


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2013)

hat man die nicht automatisch, wenn man hier geboren ist?


----------



## Lexx (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Genau das ist diese Doppelmoral, die wir alle so an ihnen lieben..
Rechte und Vorteile von beiden, dort wo ichs gerade brauche, 
am schnellsten bekomme und am meisten dafür abcashe..

Aber Pflichten, Zu- und Eingeständnisse ? Fremdwort, aber bei 
allen diesen "Völkern dort unten".. 

Ich wollen, ich müssen, ich kriegen, ich nehmen, ich tun einfach, 
andere nix wichtig, scheiss andere, scheiss estarreich

Du Türke! Ich nix türke, ich deutsches Pass. 
Du Daitsch, ich nix deitsch, ich türkish Pass..!

Und wenn nicht, wann folgt die obligatorische Flaggenverbrennung?

Sollte tunlichst so bleiben wie es ist.



> politisches Mitspracherecht


Bei angemessener politischer, sozialer, kultureller, ethnischer, religiöser 
und SPRACHLICHER Erziehung, Reife, Empathie und Kompetenz, wieso nicht.
Na, da hätte Wien (und Berlin?) schon mehrere türkische Bezirksvorsteher.

Wollen wir das?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Generell sollte man sich irgendwann für eine Seite entscheiden egal welcher Nation man angehört. Ich finde die Idee nicht sonderlich gut das man je nach Bedarf einfach mal den anderen Ausweis wegwerfen kann, und würde es begrüßen wenn man diesen Doppelstatus für die anderen Nationen abschafft.
Aber zb das Wahlrecht könnte man modernisieren, wenn jemand hier seinen Lebensmittelpunkt hat kann er auch gerne wählen gehen.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Februar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> hat man die nicht automatisch, wenn man hier geboren ist?



Ich bin 1996 geboren und habe seit meiner Geburt die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft. Wobei meine kleine Schwester geboren 2011 gleich die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft bekommen hat. Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht warum weshalb ich auch nicht die deutsche habe aber vll waren die Gesetze damals anders.

@Doc
Stimme dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Es fällt einem auch nicht gerade leicht hier etwas zu schreiben ohne das Gefühl zu haben sich in die Nesseln zu setzen.
Ach ja ich bin gebürtiger Bayer, also damit auch kein Deutscher


----------



## Ifosil (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Nunja, ich hätte da nix gegen. Ist doch gut wenn Leute die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft wollen, hat auch viel mit Akzeptanz und Identität zu tun. Also, von mir aus. Aber Realistisch wird es dazu nicht kommen.


----------



## baneas (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Der knackpunkt ist eigentlich nur der, dass andere Nationen erlaubt ist doppelte staatsbürgerschaft zu haben und türken das verwehrt wird ohne eine anständige begründung, laut gesetzbuch sind alle menschen gleich egal welcher herkunft und da fühlen sich die türken halt diskriminiert da ausgegrenzt wird ohne richtigen grund. Ich finds verständlich entweder jeder darf oder keiner sonderfälle sollte es nicht geben. Das ist denk ich so der hauptgrund warum man diesen fordert.


----------



## fear.de (19. Februar 2013)

Da Türken nochmal ein eigenes Thema sind!

Weder ich noch mein Umkreis noch meine Freunde sind rechts oder sonstwas, aber egal wer gefragt wird, keiner kann dieses Volk wirklich Leiden, gute Gründe findet man überall!

Und flames könnt ihr euch sparen 
Es mag Ausnahmen geben, kenne ich außer eine nur nicht!


----------



## Chaosfiregs (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



fear.de schrieb:


> Da Türken nochmal ein eigenes Thema sind!
> 
> Weder ich noch mein Umkreis noch meine Freunde sind rechts oder sonstwas, aber egal wer gefragt wird, keiner kann dieses Volk wirklich Leiden, gute Gründe findet man überall!
> 
> ...


 
bitte nicht rassistisch werden ok. Ich bin an einem Gymnasium und habe sowohl mit vielen Türken als auch mit Deutschen zu tun (bin selber Türke) und die haben kein Problem mit Türken. Wieso? Weil sie kontakt mit Türken haben und nicht wie du mit dem Gedanken das Türken "Aliens" wären


----------



## fear.de (19. Februar 2013)

Was hat das immer mit Rassismus zu tun?

Ich sagte extra das keiner rechts ist, man muss doch nicht immer die Nazi Keule auspacken nur wenn man mal seine Meinung sagt?!

Es gibt bestimmte Länder die mögen die deutschen Grundsätzlich auch nicht, ist jetzt das ganze Land rassistisch ? Schwachsinn.

Ist ein freies Land und wenn ich Sage ich mag einfach keine Türken ist das eben so, diesen Ruf haben sie sich selber zu zuschreiben, die meisten zumindest!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



fear.de schrieb:


> Da Türken nochmal ein eigenes Thema sind!
> 
> Weder ich noch mein Umkreis noch meine Freunde sind rechts oder sonstwas, aber egal wer gefragt wird, keiner kann dieses Volk wirklich Leiden, gute Gründe findet man überall!
> 
> ...



Ich weiss ja nicht wo deine Probleme herkommen, aber ich kann nichtmal ein 1 Promille davon nachvollziehen. Ich bin mit Italienern und Türken groß geworden und später viel in der Weltgeschichte herum gekommen. Von kleinen Grüppchen aus irgendwelchen Minderheiten gleich auf die ganze Nation zu schimpfen ist armselig


----------



## mülla1 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

War ja klar das irgendwann sowas kommt  einer muss ja wieder rumnörgeln und die "ich mag dies, ich mag das nicht Keule auspacken"  

Naja btt:
Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft ist eh so nen Thema. Meiner Meinung nach ist's überflüssig weil ich finde man sollte sich schon entscheiden wo man hin will. Mittlerweile ist es doch kaum mehr nen Problem in fremde Länder zu reisen wenn du aus der EU kommst.. Wozu bräuchtest dann noch nen anderen Pass?? Ist doch quatsch


----------



## Seeefe (19. Februar 2013)

Oder ein amerikaner baut mist und es sind direkt alle 315millionen dumm  das sind mir auch immer die besten.

@fear.de

also man muss kein nazi sein um rassistisch sein zu können.


----------



## Chaosfiregs (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

@ Dr Bakterius, Seeefe ujnd Mülla: Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele


----------



## fear.de (19. Februar 2013)

Naja ihr kennt mich sicher besser, wie ich mich selbst, gut zu wissen


----------



## Chaosfiregs (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



fear.de schrieb:


> Da Türken nochmal ein eigenes Thema sind!
> 
> Weder ich noch mein Umkreis noch meine Freunde sind rechts oder sonstwas, aber egal wer gefragt wird, keiner kann dieses Volk wirklich Leiden, gute Gründe findet man überall!
> 
> ...



Diese Aussage ist Rassistisch, das bedeutet sie ist gegen eine bestimmte Rasse/Volk gerichtet (in diesem Fall gegen Türken) falls dir die Bedeutung des Wortes Rassistisch entfallen ist. Und sag jetzt blos nicht das die Aussage "Da Türken nochmal ein eigenes Thema sind!" oder "aber egal wer gefragt wird, keiner kann dieses Volk wirklich Leiden, gute Gründe findet man überall!" nicht gegen Türken gerichtet ist ?


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Ach Fear geb auf das Gerede einfach nichts, ich kann deine Logik gut nachvollziehen.

Ich habe mal Sushi gegessen das nicht mehr so ganz frisch war, seitdem kann ich Japaner nicht mehr ausstehen... Oder war das ne Pizza und die Italiener? Ich weiß es nicht mehr, auf jeden Fall kann ich generell niemanden aus diesen Ländern ausstehen auch wenn ich den Grund nicht kenne.


Ps. Liebe Mods, nehmt das nicht zu ernst 
Ps2. Ich hoffe man kann den Sarkasmus geraus lesen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



fear.de schrieb:


> Naja ihr kennt mich sicher besser, wie ich mich selbst, gut zu wissen



Ich kennen mich selbst mitunte rnicht, aber das ist ja egal. Es ist ganz einfach die Aussage vor dir die nicht wirklich in ein Forum paßt und man damit Vielen garantiert zu Unrecht einen Stempel aufdrückt. Dann sollte man lieber nix schreiben und sich seinen Teil denken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



baneas schrieb:


> Der knackpunkt ist eigentlich nur der, dass andere Nationen erlaubt ist doppelte staatsbürgerschaft zu haben und türken das verwehrt wird ohne eine anständige begründung, laut gesetzbuch sind alle menschen gleich egal welcher herkunft und da fühlen sich die türken halt diskriminiert da ausgegrenzt wird ohne richtigen grund. Ich finds verständlich entweder jeder darf oder keiner sonderfälle sollte es nicht geben. Das ist denk ich so der hauptgrund warum man diesen fordert.


 
Eine Sonderregelung gibt es da bislang nur für andere EU-Staaten - wie EU-Bürger auch in vielerlei andere Hinsicht einen eigenen Rechtsstatus haben. Personen mit türkischer Staatsbürgerschaft werden als nicht besonders ausgegrenzt oder diskriminiert, sondern genauso behandelt, wie fast der gesamte Rest der Welt.


----------



## Rolk (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft ist für mich ein Wiederspruch in sich selbst. Mal ganz unabhängig von jedweder Nationalität.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Hehe, meine Tante hat drei Pässe, den deutschen durch Abstammung (meine Großeltern), den peruanischen durch Geburt und einen venezulanischen durch Heirat

Dennoch bin ich gegen doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft, aber eher aus dem Grunde das ich denke: eine Staatsbürgerschaft dadurch weil man sich dort im (neuen) Land der Lebensmittelpunkt ist *UND (mMn viel wichtiger) *ich mich mit diesem Land verbunden fühle. 

In Deutschland holen sich zuviele den deutschen Pass um hier Vorteile (im Gegensatz als Ausländer) zu holen, fühlen sich aber mit dem Land Null verbunden > dann keine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft!

Aber ich glaube in Deutschland ist man zu politisch vorbelastet und politisch korrekt > will heißen, in Deutschland will man ("die Politik" und viele Mitbürger) bloß nicht als ausländerfeindlich oder gar faschistisch gelten, deshalb doppelte Staatsbürgerschaften und Hände einladend aufhalten, hauptsache man ist kein Nazi.
FAST überall anders in der Welt ist vollkommen klar > Sprachtests, alte Staatsbürgerschaft aufgeben, Rechte und Pflichten wahrnehmen, sonst  keine Vorteile!


----------



## Memphys (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Oder ein amerikaner baut mist und es sind direkt alle 315millionen dumm  das sind mir auch immer die besten.
> 
> @fear.de
> 
> also man muss kein nazi sein um rassistisch sein zu können.



Du musst aber zugeben das der Anteil an dummen Ideen/Gerichtsentscheiden/whatever aus den USA ziemlich hoch ist... ich behaupte mal ohne Amerika hätten wir 90% der lustigen Hinweise auf irgendwelchen Verpackungen nicht, wie zB. "Vorsicht heiß" auf Kaffeebechern.

@topic:
Bin auch dagegen. Sehe das wie caduzz, in mancher Hinsicht übertreibt es Deutschland ein wenig mit der Wohltätigkeit mMn., ausserdem erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht. Entweder ich werd deutscher Staatsangehöriger mit allen Rechten und Pflichten oder türkischer Staatsangehöriger, wieso ich beides sein muss...


----------



## Seeefe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Memphys schrieb:


> Du musst aber zugeben das der Anteil an dummen Ideen/Gerichtsentscheiden/whatever aus den USA ziemlich hoch ist... ich behaupte mal ohne Amerika hätten wir 90% der lustigen Hinweise auf irgendwelchen Verpackungen nicht, wie zB. "Vorsicht heiß" auf Kaffeebechern.


 
Muss ich nicht, den ich finde Tag für Tag genug andere Idioten auf der Welt, die nicht aus den USA sind.


----------



## Watnloshier (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Siehe  
Chronik-Fotos | Facebook


----------



## Supeq (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



fear.de schrieb:


> Was hat das immer mit Rassismus zu tun?
> 
> Ich sagte extra das keiner rechts ist, man muss doch nicht immer die Nazi Keule auspacken nur wenn man mal seine Meinung sagt?!
> 
> ...



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Du schließt von einigen wenigen Einzelfällen auf ein ganzes Volk ? Blick doch mal über den Tellerrand deines Dorfes


----------



## Ifosil (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Watnloshier schrieb:


> Siehe
> Chronik-Fotos | Facebook


 
Das hat doch nix mit der doppelten Staatsbürgerschaft zu tun  Die Auslieferung kann ohne Abkommen zwischen der Türken und Deutschland nicht stattfinden, das ist der Grund. Egal ob er doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft hat oder nicht. Verbreite hier nicht so ein Schwachsinn, einfach unterste Schublade so was. Unwissenheit schürt Angst und Angst schürt Ablehnung, typischer Teufelskreis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



caduzzz schrieb:


> FAST überall anders in der Welt ist vollkommen klar > Sprachtests, alte Staatsbürgerschaft aufgeben, Rechte und Pflichten wahrnehmen, sonst  keine Vorteile!


 
Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Ländern, für die sind multiple Staatsbürgerschaften normal, keine Aufgabe der alten nötig. Und weitreichende Rechte ohne Sprachtests sind auch gar nicht mal so selten - und in gewissem Maße auch für Deutschland langfristig nötig. Nicht aus political correctness, sondern aus wirtschaftlicher Notwendigkeit. Auch wenn es, aufgrund der bislang fehlenden Steuerung, von vielen gerne als Katastrophe bewertet wird, aber die deutsche Gesellschaft ist auf Zuwanderer angewiesen und die deutsche Wirtschaft braucht ausländische Spezialisten. Nicht ganz soviele, wie sie gerne behauptet - aber wer globaler Technologieführer bleiben will, muss auch global Spitzenkräfte rekrutieren.
Das geht aber schon schlecht, wenn man eine als ausländer-unfreundliche Bevölkerung bietet, wird nicht leichter, wenn man eine ungewöhnlich schwer zu lernende Sprache hat und wenn man dann auch noch verlangt, dass diese vollständig beherrscht wird, ehe die gängigen Grundrechte gewährt werden, dann findet man die gewünschten Spitzenkräfte eben weiterhin im angloamerikanischen oder hispanischen Ausland.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Memphys schrieb:


> Du musst aber zugeben das der Anteil an dummen Ideen/Gerichtsentscheiden/whatever aus den USA ziemlich hoch ist... ich behaupte mal ohne Amerika hätten wir 90% der lustigen Hinweise auf irgendwelchen Verpackungen nicht, wie zB. "Vorsicht heiß" auf Kaffeebechern.


 
Das hat mit "dummen Amerikanern" nichts zu tun sondern liegt am US Schadesrechts das mit dem in Deutschland nicht vergleichbar ist.

In den USA kannst du schon verklagt werden obwohl noch gar nichts passiert ist. 
Absurde Klagen in den USA - Raffgier statt Schadensersatz - Geld - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Gerade ich als türkischstämmiger mit deutschem Pass (seit Geburt) wäre gegen eine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft. Da ich schon ü18 bin, würde man mich sofort bei meinem nächsten Türkeiurlaub einziehen (ins Militär). Mit nur dem d-Pass erspare ich mir das Ganze.


----------



## Dennisth (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Naja das wird doch eh kommen, denn wenn nicht kommt das 70+ Jahre alte Totschlagargument "Nazi-Deutschland". Sorry aber unsere Regierung wird das durchwinken.

Wenn ich daran denke wie die Ausländerkriminalität aussieht und wer da ganz oben steht wäre das eine sehr dumme Idee. Dann lieber wie an der FH wo ich mal war. 99,95 % aller Studenten waren aus dem Asiatischen Raum und es war einfach nur genial . Klar die beherschten die deutsche Spache nicht zu 100% aber hey, mit Handzeichen und etwas Englisch hat man sich verständigen können. 

Auch wenn das System mit den Green-Cards der USA nicht perfekt ist so kann man es doch verbessern. Unsere türkischen Mitmenschen haben halt den Nachteil, dass Sie nunmal in die "Ecke" gestellt werden, weil einige von Ihnen sich hier wie Assis aufführen. Man sollte Sie zwar nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, aber wir deutsche sind ja auch gebrandmarkt. Sagst du irgendetwas gegen Ausländer kommt direkt "Nazi" zurück 

Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft brauchen wir eigentlich nicht. Lebst und arbeitest du in D-Land = Deutscher. Möchtest du zurück nach <Country> dann gib die Staatsbürgerschaftwieder ab.


----------



## Pagz (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Also ich weiß nicht, was hier jeder mit diesem Nazi Argument hat.
Mir fallen so gut wie keine Fälle ein, in denen ein Politiker von seriösen Medien oder auch anderen Poltikern als Nazi bezeichnet wurde. Noch nicht einmal in Verbindung mit Sarrazin habe ich diese Bezeichnung besonders oft gehört, und wenn war es eher von der Bild Zeitung als von der Zeit. 
Mag sein, dass solche Argumente am Stammtisch vorkommen, aber in der Politik haben sie imho keine besonders große Bedeutung


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Gerade ich als türkischstämmiger mit deutschem Pass (seit Geburt) wäre gegen eine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft. Da ich schon ü18 bin, würde man mich sofort bei meinem nächsten Türkeiurlaub einziehen (ins Militär). Mit nur dem d-Pass erspare ich mir das Ganze.


 
Den Unsinn mit dem Militärdienst in der Türkei habe ich sowieso noch nie verstanden.
Wieso sind die Türkei so dahinter her?
Wieso schaffen sie das nicht ab?
Oder sind die Einnahmen vom "Freikaufen des Militärdienstes" fest im Haushalt eingeplant?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Das Militär hat schon immer eine Zentrale Rolle in der Türkei gespielt. Putsch 1960, 1971, 1980, Militärverfassung 1982 etc. Deshalb haben (hatten) die Generäle sehr großen Einfluss auf die Politik.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Damit kenne ich mich nicht so aus aber wenn das Militär so einen großen Einfluss in der Gesellschaft bzw. Politik hat dann sollte sich die Gesellschaft mal dagegen wehren und sagen dass sie das nicht mehr wollen.
Immerhin muss die Politik bzw. das Parlament das Militär kontrollieren und nicht anders herum.


----------



## cerbero (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Was doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft angeht:
Ich wohn in einer Stadt mit >30k Einwohner mit mehr als 20 % Migrationsanteil aus mehr als 80 verschiedenen Nationen - und ich würd nich mehr anders haben wollen, Problemviertel gibts auch genug - ABER: 
ich kenn mehr als genug positve Beispiele wie Integration aussehen kann - und genug schlechte Beispiele des bösen Deutschen, das ich aufs Deutschsein verzichten könnte. Ob ein Mensch ein Arschloch ist, hängt nicht von Volk und Hautfarbe ab...

von mir aus jedem seine doppelte oder dreifache Staatsbürgerschaft, es gibt genug Länder in denen es seit Jahrzehnten funzt. Die einzige Einschränkung würd ich wirklich beim Militärdienst ziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Nur bekommt man in DE eh nicht so die doppelte, da braucht man dann Gründe wenn man die deutsche behaltenn will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Pagz schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, was hier jeder mit diesem Nazi Argument hat.
> Mir fallen so gut wie keine Fälle ein, in denen ein Politiker von seriösen Medien oder auch anderen Poltikern als Nazi bezeichnet wurde. Noch nicht einmal in Verbindung mit Sarrazin habe ich diese Bezeichnung besonders oft gehört, und wenn war es eher von der Bild Zeitung als von der Zeit.
> Mag sein, dass solche Argumente am Stammtisch vorkommen, aber in der Politik haben sie imho keine besonders große Bedeutung



Die Formulierung mag abseits der Stammtische/persönlichen Konfrontation wenig populistisch sein, aber die Assoziation mit genereller Ausländerfeindlichkeit bei derartigen Stellungnahmen findet sich auf allen Ebenen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Den Unsinn mit dem Militärdienst in der Türkei habe ich sowieso noch nie verstanden.
> Wieso sind die Türkei so dahinter her?



Eine Grenze mit Syrien, eine mit dem Irak, eine mit dem Iran, wechselnde mit Ex-Sovietrepubliken, eine unterdrückte Minderheit im eigenen Lande, ein de facto nur pausierter Krieg auf Zypern und eine andauernde Hassbeziehung zu den Griechen allgemein - man fragt sich natürlich warum die Türkei diese Probleme nicht diplomatisch entschärft. Aber solange sie bestehen, gibt es definitiv auch Bedarf an einem starken Militär (ganz davon abgesehen, dass es in der Vergangenheit sowas wie Menschenrechte immer mal wieder auch noch gegen die eigene Politik verteidigen musste...). Und ein großes militärisches (Defensiv-)Potential ist über eine Wehrpflicht nun einmal gut zu realisieren, weshalb sie ja auch viele andere Staaten praktizieren. (darunter auch diverse, die im Gegensatz zur Türkei ihre Problemfälle friedlich gelöst haben. Aber trotzdem hat Deutschland prinzipiell noch die Wehrpflicht, trotzdem holt die Schweiz ihre Staatsbürger ebenfalls nach Hause zum Dienst,...)


----------



## Supeq (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Threshold schrieb:


> Damit kenne ich mich nicht so aus aber wenn das Militär so einen großen Einfluss in der Gesellschaft bzw. Politik hat dann sollte sich die Gesellschaft mal dagegen wehren und sagen dass sie das nicht mehr wollen.
> Immerhin muss die Politik bzw. das Parlament das Militär kontrollieren und nicht anders herum.


Das es so sein "muss" ist eine Vorstellung der Deutschen bzw. der westlichen Welt; nur weil es bei uns im Grundgesetz so festgehalten ist, müssen sich noch längst nicht alle Länder der Welt daran orientieren und tun dies ja auch nicht.
Das große Problem ist aber, das bis vor kurzem das Militär gleich dem Parlament war, bzw dieses maßgeblich beeinflusst hat . Die aktuelle Verfassung der Türkei wurde zum großen Teil auch vom Militär erlassen, da ist es nicht so einfach von jetzt auf gleich alle Befugnisse zu streichen^^


----------



## target2804 (22. Februar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> hat man die nicht automatisch, wenn man hier geboren ist?



Das ist nur in Amerika so. Wenn man in den USA geboren wird bekommt man automatisch die amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft. Ein Freund von mir hatte daher bis zum 18. die deutsche und die amerikanische und musste sich dann ENTSCHEIDEN!!!


----------



## Verminaard (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Das Militär hat schon immer eine Zentrale Rolle in der Türkei gespielt. Putsch 1960, 1971, 1980, Militärverfassung 1982 etc. Deshalb haben (hatten) die Generäle sehr großen Einfluss auf die Politik.



Du vergisst die zwei erfolglosen Belagerungen bei Wien 


Warum hackt ihr denn bitte auf fear.de so ein?
Weil er vielleicht persoenlich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat, als Andere?
Seine Formulierung ist etwas generell gehalten und koennte von einem Stammtischgespraech kommen, aber was er erlebt hat kann hier glaube ich keiner werten.
Ja es ist leider immer noch so in Deutschland, wenn man auch nur im geringsten Maße etwas gegen seine auslaendischen Mitmenschen sagt, neigt die weite Meinung Einen als auslaenderfeindlich darzustellen. Das ist leider noch das Harmloseste.

Ich selbst komme aus Wien, lebe seit anfang 2002 in Deutschland.
Bisher sah ich noch keine Notwendigkeit einer deutschen Staatsbuergerschaft, wobei ich mir auch nicht bewusst bin, was es da fuer Vor und Nachteile gibt.
Vielleicht kann das jemand mal eroertern. Abgesehen vom Wahlrecht/Wahlpflicht.

Wien ist nun mal wirklich eine Multikultistadt, und ich mag dieses ganze Flair und die Mentalitaet der Leute dort.
Aber auch ich musste leider einige unschoene, persoenliche Erfahrungen machen.
Diese waren aber haeufiger mit tuerkisch staemmigen Menschen als mit Anderen.
Wenn man nun mal einige schlechte Erfahrungen sammelt, entwickelt man eine Abneigung mit der Zeit.

In Deutschland, in der Region wo ich jetzt lebe, habe ich im laufe der Zeit ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. machen muessen.
Hier sind nicht "die" Tuerken die, die unangenehm auffallen, eher die russischstammige Bevoelkerung.
Mag sein das hier ein ueberproportional großer Anteil von lebt.
Es sind gar nicht mal die aelteren Leute, meiner persoenlichen Erfahrung nach die zweite und dritte Generation.
Geht vom Auftreten, ueber respektloses Behandeln des Umfeldes bis hin zum Moechtegerngangsterdasein.

Nur so als Beispiel: in meiner Abteilung war damals ein, verzeiht den Ausdruck, werde das jetzt der einfachheitshalber so tippen, Russe.
Man war sich 9h am Tag gegenueber, und hat kaum ein Wort gewechselt.
Jedlicher Ansatz zu einem Smalltalk wurde abgewuergt oder sehr knapp gehalten.
Kaum ist diese Person in eine andere Abteilung gegangen und auf Landsleute gestoßen, ging das Gelaber los.
Mittlerweilen haben wir noch eine Stelle in unserer Abteilung mit einem Russen besetzt. 
Es ist einfach nicht schoen, als deutschsprachiger komplett ausgegrenzt zu werden.
Sowas sind nur die harmlosen Sachen die so im Alltag passieren.
Richtiger Raubueberfall auf den Neffen eines Kollegen, mit Geld abnehmen, Mobiltelfon entwenden etc. Und das nicht als Einzelperson, sondern als Gruppe.

Selbst darf ein Auslaender einen Nationalstolz besitzen, finde ich auch gut so. Faengt an mit Flaggen im Auto, Parolen usw.
Aber ein Deutscher der sich zu seiner Heimat bekennt, uh da wird gleich die Naziphrase ins Spiel gebracht.
Das sind definitv keine Stammtischaussagen. Alles selbst und persoenlich erlebt.

Ich kanns nur nochmal erwaehnen. Haeufen sich Erlebnisse, welcher Art auch immer, wird man einfach etwas vorsichtiger oder entwickelt eine Antipathie.
Das jetzt Einzelnen zum Vorwurf machen, ohne deren komplette Geschichte zu kennen, ist einfach daneben.

Und egal welcher Herkunft die Menschen sind, es gibt ueberall Ausnahmen.
Die hier lebenden Tuerken sind in der Masse angenehme Zeitgenossen. 
mhh ein anderer Arbeitskollege, mit dem ich eine Zeitlang unterwegs war.
Erster Eindruck: netter Mensch!
Man quatscht im laufe der Zeit ueber alles Moegliche.
Im Zuge dieser Gespraeche findet man aber durchaus heraus wie Menschen so ticken.
Das fand ich wiederum bei ihm so gar nicht toll. Koennt aus nem Propagandablatt sein, aber hat sich so zugetragen:
Deutsche Frauen sind Huren, nur zum Verkehr (er hat durchaus andere Ausdruecke verwendet) da und geeignet.
Die meisten Deutschen sind eh etwas dumm.
blablabla
Fremdgehen war fuer ihn auch normal, aber nur mit deutschen Frauen.
Als ich ihn fragte, ob er das denn seiner Frau auch zugesteht, musste ich mir anhoeren, wie toll nicht tuerkische Frauen sind und die sowas nie machen wuerden.

Klar ist das alles die Einstellung eines Einzelnen, und man sollte nicht gleich auf Andere schliessen. Aber macht mal mehrere Erfahrungen dieser Art.

Ich bin auch gegen eine Doppelstaatsbuergerschaft.
Wofuer auch?


----------



## Dennisth (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Pagz schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, was hier jeder mit diesem Nazi Argument hat.
> Mir fallen so gut wie keine Fälle ein, in denen ein Politiker von seriösen Medien oder auch anderen Poltikern als Nazi bezeichnet wurde. Noch nicht einmal in Verbindung mit Sarrazin habe ich diese Bezeichnung besonders oft gehört, und wenn war es eher von der Bild Zeitung als von der Zeit.
> Mag sein, dass solche Argumente am Stammtisch vorkommen, aber in der Politik haben sie imho keine besonders große Bedeutung


 
Ich denke da nur an Griechenland bezüglich des Sparpaketes. Wir finanzieren den einen großen Teil davon und wollen natürlich, dass die sparen. Was machen die -> Auf die Straße gehen und die Nazi-Symbole auspacken + Angela Merkel mit diesen Symbolen zeigen usw. 

Es ist nunmal leider so, dass wir eher die schlechen Erinnerungen behalten als die guten.

Das schlimme ist ja, dass das schlechte Benehmen von wenigen auf viele abfärbt siehe z. B. Komasaufen. Das selbe wird, auch wenn es nicht auf alle zutrifft, auf bestimmte Personengruppen übertragen.


----------



## Pagz (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich denke da nur an Griechenland bezüglich des Sparpaketes. Wir finanzieren den einen großen Teil davon und wollen natürlich, dass die sparen. Was machen die -> Auf die Straße gehen und die Nazi-Symbole auspacken + Angela Merkel mit diesen Symbolen zeigen usw.



Das hat nichts mit Naziargumenten, sondern eher mit wirtschaftlichen Argumenten zu tun. (zumindest ursprünglich). Deutschland hat als Exportland nun mal ein großes Interesse, dass Europa bestehen bleibt. Inzwischen ist aber sicherlich auch ein Grund, dass man nicht mehr so einfach zurückrudern kann, weil schon so viele Geldbeträge geflossen sind

Übrigends geht nur ein Bruchteil der Straßen mit Deutschlandfeindlichen Plakaten auf die Straße. Der Großteil ist einfach verärgert, dass die einfachen Leute jetzt für etwas bezahlen müssen, dass sie gar nicht unbedingt verschuldet haben. Ich bin mir sicher, du würdest auch auf die Straße gehen, wenn dein Gehalt von heute auf morgen um 50% gekürzt worden wäre


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du vergisst die zwei erfolglosen Belagerungen bei Wien


 
Das war im osmanischen Reich und ist schon mehrere hundert Jahre her


----------



## Dennisth (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Pagz schrieb:


> Übrigends geht nur ein Bruchteil der Straßen mit Deutschlandfeindlichen Plakaten auf die Straße. Der Großteil ist einfach verärgert, dass die einfachen Leute jetzt für etwas bezahlen müssen, dass sie gar nicht unbedingt verschuldet haben. Ich bin mir sicher, du würdest auch auf die Straße gehen, wenn dein Gehalt von heute auf morgen um 50% gekürzt worden wäre


 
Natürlich, aber in den Nachichten wird es halt so dargestellt, dass die meisten Griechen so wären... Das meine ich ja: Durch das handeln weniger "Personen" wird direkt auf die gesamte Kultur / Personengruppe usw. geschlossen. 

Es sollte nicht so sein. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, nur solche loszuwerden ist immer schwer. Siehe auch Kopierschutz bei Spielen  Es trifft immer unschuldige.

Aber nun wieder BTT:
Bevor das mit der Staatsbürgerschaft kommt, sollte sich die Regierung darüber gedanken machen was für mögliche Konsequenzen das nach sich ziehen kann. Ob gut oder schlecht sollte vernünfitig abgewogen werden.


----------



## totovo (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Aber nun wieder BTT:
> Bevor das mit der Staatsbürgerschaft kommt, sollte sich die Regierung darüber gedanken machen was für mögliche Konsequenzen das nach sich ziehen kann. Ob gut oder schlecht sollte vernünfitig abgewogen werden.


 
Du erwähnst "Regierung/Politik" und "Vernünftig abwägen" in einem Satz???  

Wenn ich mir die Diskussion in Berlin so anhöre, geht dieser Humbuk ja quer durch alle Parteien und immer mit den selben nichtigen, unsinnigen, ja dämlichen Argumenten für eine Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft! Man weiß ja gar nicht, wen man da noch wählen soll 

Ich halte das für den größten Fail seit dem Rettungsschirm, gleih nach € und Schengenabkommen, wenn das tatsächlich kommen sollte. Entweder ich lebe in Deutschland, habe hier Familie und Freunde und arbeite hier, oder eben in einer anderen Nation auf der Welt. Punkt aus Ende! 

Ich kann diese Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft ja noch bei Vertriebenen und Flüchtlingen Nachvollziehen... aber die Türken gehören weder zu dem einen, noch zu dem anderen.


----------



## Dennisth (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



totovo schrieb:


> Du erwähnst "Regierung/Politik" und "Vernünftig abwägen" in einem Satz???



In der Theorie sollte das ja so sein.... 



totovo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Diskussion in Berlin so anhöre, geht dieser Humbuk ja quer durch alle Parteien und immer mit den selben nichtigen, unsinnigen, ja dämlichen Argumenten für eine Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft! Man weiß ja gar nicht, wen man da noch wählen soll
> 
> Ich halte das für den größten Fail seit dem Rettungsschirm, gleih nach € und Schengenabkommen, wenn das tatsächlich kommen sollte. Entweder ich lebe in Deutschland, habe hier Familie und Freunde und arbeite hier, oder eben in einer anderen Nation auf der Welt. Punkt aus Ende!
> 
> Ich kann diese Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft ja noch bei Vertriebenen und Flüchtlingen Nachvollziehen... aber die Türken gehören weder zu dem einen, noch zu dem anderen.



Natürlich wäre das die schnellste und beste Lösung, aber wir wären nicht da wo wir sind, wenn unsere Regierung schnelle Entscheidungen treffen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



totovo schrieb:


> Du erwähnst "Regierung/Politik" und "Vernünftig abwägen" in einem Satz???


 
Die meisten Politiker wägen sehr, sehr sorgfältig ab.
Sie haben dabei halt nur nicht unbedingt DEIN Wohl im Kopf, sondern entweder Wählerstimmen oder Spendengelder 

(Siehe z.B. die aktuelle EEG-Debatte. Ungeachtet dessen, wie man zu der Sache als solches steht, wird wohl kaum jemand abstreiten, dass Altmaiers und Röslers öffentliche Show null Nutzen erbringt, aber einen massiven Schaden in Windenergie-Branche verursacht, weil keinerlei Investitionssicherheit mehr gegeben ist. Und das soll "aus Dummheit" passieren,  ziemlich genau drei Jahre nach dem Röttgen und Brüderle auf genau dem gleichen Wege die deutsche Solarindustrie gegen die Wand geknallt haben? Es gibt zwar Leute, die aus Fehlern nicht lernen, aber die sitzen weder in solchen Positionen noch haben sie zufällig auch so gute Kontakte zu anderen Wirtschaftszweigen...)


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Ich finde auch, dass wenn man in einem Land lebt eigentlich nur da einen Pass und das Wahlrecht haben sollte.

Zugegebenermassen, bin ich auch Doppelbürger ( jedoch weder Deutscher noch Türke  ), habe die Pässe seit meiner Geburt und hab den Einen auch nur behalten, damit ich einen EWR und einen EU-Pass habe.
Es hat je nach Situation und/oder Land gewisse Vorteile einen EU oder nicht EU Pass zu haben 

Wenn ich fix in ein andere Land auswandern würde, würde ich den Pass auch abgeben, wenn man wieder wegziehen sollte kann man die alte Staatsbürgerschaft ja wieder beantragen...


----------



## totovo (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten Politiker wägen sehr, sehr sorgfältig ab.
> Sie haben dabei halt nur nicht unbedingt DEIN Wohl im Kopf, sondern entweder Wählerstimmen oder Spendengelder
> 
> (Siehe z.B. die aktuelle EEG-Debatte. Ungeachtet dessen, wie man zu der Sache als solches steht, wird wohl kaum jemand abstreiten, dass Altmaiers und Röslers öffentliche Show null Nutzen erbringt, aber einen massiven Schaden in Windenergie-Branche verursacht, weil keinerlei Investitionssicherheit mehr gegeben ist. Und das soll "aus Dummheit" passieren,  ziemlich genau drei Jahre nach dem Röttgen und Brüderle auf genau dem gleichen Wege die deutsche Solarindustrie gegen die Wand geknallt haben? Es gibt zwar Leute, die aus Fehlern nicht lernen, aber die sitzen weder in solchen Positionen noch haben sie zufällig auch so gute Kontakte zu anderen Wirtschaftszweigen...)


 
Ja, deswegen bin ich ein verbitterter Verfächter von Expertenregierungen und Volksabstimmungen... 

damit kann man sehr viel mehr erreichen als mit dem aktuellen politischen geplänkel


----------



## Skipper81Ger (27. Februar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Ländern, für die sind multiple Staatsbürgerschaften normal, keine Aufgabe der alten nötig. Und weitreichende Rechte ohne Sprachtests sind auch gar nicht mal so selten - und in gewissem Maße auch für Deutschland langfristig nötig. Nicht aus political correctness, sondern aus wirtschaftlicher Notwendigkeit. Auch wenn es, aufgrund der bislang fehlenden Steuerung, von vielen gerne als Katastrophe bewertet wird, aber die deutsche Gesellschaft ist auf Zuwanderer angewiesen und die deutsche Wirtschaft braucht ausländische Spezialisten. Nicht ganz soviele, wie sie gerne behauptet - aber wer globaler Technologieführer bleiben will, muss auch global Spitzenkräfte rekrutieren.
> Das geht aber schon schlecht, wenn man eine als ausländer-unfreundliche Bevölkerung bietet, wird nicht leichter, wenn man eine ungewöhnlich schwer zu lernende Sprache hat und wenn man dann auch noch verlangt, dass diese vollständig beherrscht wird, ehe die gängigen Grundrechte gewährt werden, dann findet man die gewünschten Spitzenkräfte eben weiterhin im angloamerikanischen oder hispanischen Ausland.



Da ist was dran aber hier sollte es doch auch möglich sein Leute vom tv wegzulocken und vernünftig auszubilden.


----------



## Ifosil (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

Naja wie gesagt, ich hätte da nix gegen. Keiner hier kann ein vernünftiges Argument gegen einen Doppelpass bringen. Aber bevor es so eine Doppelstaatsbürgerschaft geben soll, sollte die Türkei und Deutschland ein abkommen schließen. 



> Ja, deswegen bin ich ein verbitterter Verfächter von Expertenregierungen und Volksabstimmungen...


 
Volksabstimmungen sind nur ein populistisches Mittel, geholfen wird damit niemanden. Denn wer will schon das die dumme Masse über Minderheiten abstimmt. In Hamburg gab es schon sehr negative Beispiele solcher Volksabstimmungen, da haben Leute mit viel Geld einfach sich die öffentliche Debatte gekauft und somit ihre Interessen durchgesetzt. Eine Expertenregierung würde null bringen, denn Politik ist immer um Zugzwang, die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei das die Politik national viel erreichen kann. Die wirtschaftlichen Verstrickungen sind so international, dass jede Entscheidung zum wohle des Bürger sofort an den Börsen abgestraft wird. Deutschland geht es nur so gut, weil wir die niedrigsten Lohnkosten in der EU haben, ohne diese, wären wir schon Griechenland 2.0


----------



## turbosnake (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft auch für Türken*

in der Schweiz scheint das aber zu gehen.
Die verzichten sogar auf mehr Urlaub.


----------

